# how to know if cichlid is pregnant or not



## angelaglenn26 (Feb 5, 2016)

my electric blue isn't eating like he/she use to. holding mouth open. could it have babies in its mouth?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I will assume you are referring to a Lake Malawi cichlid and if so, it does sound as if she is holding either eggs or fry. They don't normally eat during this period of time so it isn't anything to be concerned about.

BTW, Welcome to C-F!!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

if mouth is open, probably not holding eggs. All the fish I've had that are mouth brooders are next to impossible to see into their mouth. Can you elaborate more? Do you have males in the tank?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I agree, a "Holding Female" would not have her mouth open. If she is holding her "chin" is extended.

PS--A holding female would not be considered "Pregnant". Just does not sound right.


----------



## katherine7 (Jan 25, 2016)

angelaglenn26 said:


> my electric blue isn't eating like he/she use to. holding mouth open. could it have babies in its mouth?


You will notice the fish stop eating after this.. that is the first indicator. You will also notice that the female will look like she is chewing alot; what she is actually doing is moving the eggs around so they will not rot.


----------

